# beach dives



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

i was wondering about takeing some beach dives . my kids like to free dive (snorkle) .... there was some bridge behind white sands .... and some rocks from the old peir.... the jacobee reef .... and a snapper smack around 23rd on pensacola beach .... can anyone save me the long line of sight search and discover process and tell me if any of these are uncovered ? or maybe new ones..


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

give me a call would like to do some beach dives myself and some friends hooked me up with some spots. number is 499-6695 I'm looking to go next weekend.



Kevin


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Pilings from the old Pcola beach pier are exposed - been a great dive when the seas are flat. Navarre Pier has been good. Not sure of the snapper smack, but it's likely exposed again.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

What about the Whiskey wreck? I haven't heard anything about that one lately, but it's a good shallow spot.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

wheres the whisky wreck?


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

i am out this week end ..... but maybe next if the seas are not 7 to 8 feet .


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

The whiskey wreck is out behind Bahama Bob's in Orange Beach. I think that's the name of it... just got home, drunk as a skunk at the moment.


----------

